# Time Capsule - 1 TB



## AppleSpirit (4 Février 2010)

bonjour,

concernant le disque dur wifi time capsule, savez-vous s'il est possible de ne pas l'utiliser comme un outil servant à sauvegarder tout ce que je fais sur mon mac mais simplement comme un disque dur externe sans fil ? 

par exemple, me serait-il possible de télécharger des films et de les enregistrer directement sur time capsule sans que rien ne soit enregistré sur mon disque dur interne (en fait un petit SSD de 60 go) ?

et autre chose encore, sera-t-il ensuite possible de regarder ces films depuis ce disque dur ? est-ce que la connexion wifi entre ce disque dur et mon mac sera assez puissante pour avoir quelque chose de fluide ?

merci à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> concernant le disque dur wifi time capsule, savez-vous s'il est possible de ne pas l'utiliser comme un outil servant à sauvegarder tout ce que je fais sur mon mac mais simplement comme un disque dur externe sans fil ?


Oui, il suffit de ne pas utiliser Time Machine mais un autre soft de sauvegarde (Super Duper, CCC, ...etc..)


Wallace27 a dit:


> par exemple, me serait-il possible de télécharger des films et de les enregistrer directement sur time capsule sans que rien ne soit enregistré sur mon disque dur interne (en fait un petit SSD de 60 go) ?


Oui, je vois ma Time Capsule comme un autre HDD externe.


Wallace27 a dit:


> et autre chose encore, sera-t-il ensuite possible de regarder ces films depuis ce disque dur ? est-ce que la connexion wifi entre ce disque dur et mon mac sera assez puissante pour avoir quelque chose de fluide ?


Là en Wifi, ce n'est pas sûr mais si ton Mac est à côté de la Time Capsule tu pourras la connecter en Firewire 800


----------



## tsss (4 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> ..
> 
> et autre chose encore, sera-t-il ensuite possible de regarder ces films depuis ce disque dur ? est-ce que la connexion wifi entre ce disque dur et mon mac sera assez puissante pour avoir quelque chose de fluide ?
> 
> merci à vous pour vos réponses



C'est ce que je fais, mais chez moi jamais aucun mur "ne me sépare" de la Time Capsule (mon appart' est un loft) donc je dirais oui mais tout dépend de l'environnement ou tu habites.


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Février 2010)

si je suis sur mon mac et que je regarde un film qui se trouve sur time capsule, est-ce que le fichier avi ou divx, etc. qui se trouve sur time capsule doit obligatoirement d'abord être enregistré sur le disque dur de mon mac (mon disque dur interne) avant que je lise le film ou est-ce que je peux visionner un film directement depuis time capsule sans que le disque dur de mon mac ne soit touché ?

En d'autres termes, est-ce que je visionnerai mes films un peu comme si c'était du streaming ?


----------



## tsss (6 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> ..
> 
> En d'autres termes, est-ce que je visionnerai mes films un peu comme si c'était du streaming ?



Oui


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Février 2010)

alors si c'est réellement le cas je crois bien que time capsule est précisément ce qu'il me faut. y a juste le prix qui me chagrine


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2010)

un chite bemol

il y a semble t il un mysterieux souci  TC 
dit " la panne des 18 mois"

beaucoup d'utilisateurs constatent une panne definitive autour des 18 mois

( et Apple répare ou pas, souvent oui mais pas toujours)

il y a même des sites 100% dédiés statistiques mondiales  là dessus

exemple
http://timecapsuledead.org/


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Février 2010)

merci pascal c'est effectivement bon à savoir ça.... ça réfrène quelque peu mes élans je l'avoue


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> merci pascal c'est effectivement bon à savoir ça.... ça réfrène quelque peu mes élans je l'avoue


il est SI grand que ca  ton logement?
t'elèves des élans?
( je tire sur les... renes et  , je tourne rue de Rennes et je sors)



--
ceci dit c'est un vrai probleme
( la panne , pas les élans en appartement)


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Février 2010)

d'ordinaire les gags plats sont ceux qui me font rire le plus, mais celui-ci il est trop tiré par les cheveux tu vois. Il est pas assez spontané je trouve, pas assez intuitif


----------



## chafpa (6 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a semble t il un mysterieux souci  TC
> dit " la panne des 18 mois"


Bof, le mal est fait , j'assume et je verrai dans 13 mois si cette "malédiction" s'abat sur moi


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Février 2010)

Sincèrement ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'une firme telle que Apple continue à produire et à commercialiser un produit dont elle sait qu'il est défectueux. Ce serait un non sens.


----------



## jmos (7 Février 2010)

On va bien voir....

J'avais une TC 1ère génération de 500 Go, qui a été atteinte du problème décrit plus haut; c'est le bloc d'alimentation qui flanche. On peut le faire changer, mais vu le prix, eh oui au bout de 18 mois on n'est plus sous garantie , j'ai préféré passer à une autre TC ( 2ème génération et 2 Go ). 

Mais je suis prudent, je lui ai collé un disque réseau derrière...et j'y sauvegarde régulièrement tous les trucs importants. De toute façon , TC c'est un autre usage, plutôt que de la sauvegarde ( sauf en cas de migration vers un autre Mac ) , c'est la possibilité de récupérer un fichier dans son état antérieur ou revenir à un état de son Mac qui ne contenait pas un bug par exemple.

Ah oui, si on est bricoleur, on peut changer soi-même le bloc alim de la TC et le remplacer, ça marche et c'est documenté sur les divers forums ( mais évidemment le design en prend un coup...)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

en cas de souci " panne des 18 mois" il faut tenter le remplacement (d'alim) par Apple

En France, encore peu osent ( se disant , c'est plus couvert) mais ils devraient, car ca marche

sur le site mentionné au dessus
certains macusers francais ont indiqué qu'ils l'ont fait avec succès

( attention , ce site donne des infos réactualisées par les utilisateurs , s'ils y pensent...)


----------



## Madmac (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous et bon dimanche...

petites questions..

Est-il possible à plusieurs Mac d'être sauvegardé avec Time Machine sur la Time Capsule ou sur un Synology DS110J ?

Est-il possible une fois la Time Capsule en place de rajouter un disque dur pour augmenter la capacité de stockage ?

Les différents Mac sauvegardent-ils leurs données, mélangés sur le disque de la Time Capsule ou du Synology, ou chacun a sa propre "session" ?


----------



## tsss (7 Février 2010)

Madmac a dit:


> *1° -* Est-il possible à plusieurs Mac d'être sauvegardé avec Time Machine sur la Time Capsule ou sur un Synology DS110J ?
> 
> *2° *- Est-il possible une fois la Time Capsule en place de rajouter un disque dur pour augmenter la capacité de stockage ?
> 
> *3° -* Les différents Mac sauvegardent-ils leurs données, mélangés sur le disque de la Time Capsule ou du Synology, ou chacun a sa propre "session" ?



1° - C'est tout à fait possible avec une Time Capsule (pour le Synology je pense aussi).

2° - Tu peux ajouter un disque dur via le port usb de la Time Capsule. 

3° - Chaque mac crée sa propre sauvegarde, un fichier .sparsebundle.

Un petit screen !


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Février 2010)

Dites voir une chose, je viens de réfléchir à un truc. J'ai une borne airport express (n), et j'ai un disque dur externe. Donc étant donné l'utilisation que je projette de faire de time capsule (voir mes posts ci-dessus), est-ce que je n'aurais pas meilleur temps de brancher mon disque dur externe à ma borne airport express ? Est-ce que ça peut fonctionner ? Histoire d'économiser 270 euros...


----------



## Madmac (7 Février 2010)

tsss a dit:


> 1° - C'est tout à fait possible avec une Time Capsule (pour le Synology je pense aussi).
> 
> 2° - Tu peux ajouter un disque dur via le port usb de la Time Capsule.
> 
> ...



merci.

Donc la Time Capsule, mis à part qu'elle fait routeur (comme ma freebox), qu'elle fait le wifi (comme ma freebox), qu'elle a 4 port ethernet (comme ma freebox), qu'elle est au double du prix au "GO"...  et qu'elle ne fait pas tout ce que fait le Synology, quel intérêt ?


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2010)

Aucun puisque ta Freebox peut aussi être utilisée pour imprimer 

Un HDD externe avec interface Firewire 800 fait très bien l'affaire et pour 1 To, il coûte 100 &#8364; de moins 

PS : Maintenant quand tu as une box revêche qui ne te permets pas d'imprimer en réseau et/ou si tu ne veux pas l'utiliser pour faire ton réseau (si tu en as besoin d'un bien sûr), elle peut redevenir intéressante (HDD externe + Routeur + Serveur d'impression  ) pour la 1 To s'entend.


----------



## Madmac (7 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Aucun puisque ta Freebox peut aussi être utilisée pour imprimer
> 
> Un HDD externe avec interface Firewire 800 fait très bien l'affaire et pour 1 To, il coûte 100  de moins
> 
> PS : Maintenant quand tu as une box revêche qui ne te permets pas d'imprimer en réseau et/ou si tu ne veux pas l'utiliser pour faire ton réseau (si tu en as besoin d'un bien sûr), elle peut redevenir intéressante (HDD externe + Routeur + Serveur d'impression  ) pour la 1 To s'entend.



Ok.
J'ai besoin du réseau, car il existe déjà.
Mon soucis est d'être sûr que les 4 iMac et le Mac Mini pourront faire leur sauvegarde par Time Machine sur la Time capsule ou sur le Synology. Un disque dur simple, même firewire ne va pas car il doit rester branché sur un ordi allumé...
Après... 
le wifi, personne ne l'utilise, 
le serveur d'impression, je ne sais pas en quoi ça diffère de l'imprimante réseau que nous avons,
La musique et autres joyeusetées ne sont pas utilisées, puisque on bosse...
Donc le Synology devrait être bien... non ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Février 2010)

et moi vous m'avez oublié ? personne ne sait si je peux utiliser un quelconque disque dur externe en wifi grâce à une airport express ?


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2010)

Madmac a dit:


> le wifi, personne ne l'utilise,


Si, moi à titre domestique pour 3 machines (iMac + 2 portables encore sous Windows.)


Madmac a dit:


> le serveur d'impression, je ne sais pas en quoi ça diffère de l'imprimante réseau que nous avons,


Pas les moyens, ni l'utilité, d'avoir une imprimante réseau et comme la mienne est récente mais pas Wifi, connectée à la Time Capsule, les 3 machines l'utilisent. Ma NeufBox n'a jamais voulu le faire : Imprimante incompatible 


Madmac a dit:


> La musique et autres joyeusetées ne sont pas utilisées, puisque on bosse...
> Donc le Synology devrait être bien... non ?


Tout à fait mais là, c'est toi qui connais ses capacités


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Février 2010)

J'ai commandé Time Capsule...


----------



## tsss (8 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> et moi vous m'avez oublié ? personne ne sait si je peux utiliser un quelconque disque dur externe en wifi grâce à une airport express ?



Avec une borne express non, avec une extreme oui.



Wallace27 a dit:


> J'ai commandé Time Capsule...



bha voilà  
Je suis très satisfait de la mienne.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2010)

Voilà je viens de recevoir Time Capsule et de l'installer. Avant de commencer à enregistrer des choses, est-ce que je dois formater le disque dur de Time Capsule ? ou je peux y aller direct ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------

Et j'aurais une autre question : quel est le moyen le plus rapide (histoire d'essayer d'éviter d'y passer toute une nuit) de transférer ses données (plus de 300 gigas dans mon cas) de son mac vers time capsule ?

Le mode d'emploi parle du câble ethernet.... mais je suppose que ce câble n'est pas fait pour être connecté du mac directement vers time capsule n'est-ce pas ?

Etant donné que je n'ai pas de câble firewire 800, mais uniquement un firewire 400, je l'ai un peu dans le baba et je vais devoir passer par le wifi si j'ai bien compris.... ??...


----------



## tsss (11 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Voilà je viens de recevoir Time Capsule et de l'installer. Avant de commencer à enregistrer des choses, est-ce que je dois formater le disque dur de Time Capsule ? ou je peux y aller direct ?



Oui, tu peux y aller direct !



Wallace27 a dit:


> Et j'aurais une autre question : quel est le moyen le plus rapide (histoire d'essayer d'éviter d'y passer toute une nuit) de transférer ses données (plus de 300 gigas dans mon cas) de son mac vers time capsule ?
> 
> Le mode d'emploi parle du câble ethernet.... mais je suppose que ce câble n'est pas fait pour être connecté du mac directement vers time capsule n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Etant donné que je n'ai pas de câble firewire 800, mais uniquement un firewire 400, je l'ai un peu dans le baba et je vais devoir passer par le wifi si j'ai bien compris.... ??...



Le moyen le plus rapide pour transférer tes données (et faire ta première sauvegarde Time machine) c'est d'utiliser un câble ethernet, de relier ta Time Capsule (après l'avoir paramètrée) à ton mac et zou !


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2010)

Bonne réponse de tsss. Il aura droit à revenir la semaine prochaine 

PS : La Time Capsule .... que du bonheur dommage quelle soit chère alors je n'ai pris que la 1 To et je l'ai aussitôt changé (le HDD) pour un 2 To Western Digital Green Caviar. Pour ceux qui veulent connaitre le vrai silence ..... il n'y a pas mieux du moins en ce moment  et l'économie est plus que conséquente


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

Qu'est-ce qui est plus rapide pour la transfert, le câble ethernet ou le câble firewire (que je n'ai pas) ?

Enfin, j'ai connecté mon mac à la time capsule via mon câble ethernet, mais il ne se passe rien... seule la connexion wifi est présente... je dois configurer quelque chose après avoir connecté ce câble ethernet ? Si oui quelle est la procédure ?

merci à vous


----------



## tsss (12 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est plus rapide pour la transfert, le câble ethernet ou le câble firewire (que je n'ai pas) ?
> 
> Enfin, j'ai connecté mon mac à la time capsule via mon câble ethernet, mais il ne se passe rien... seule la connexion wifi est présente... je dois configurer quelque chose après avoir connecté ce câble ethernet ? Si oui quelle est la procédure ?
> 
> merci à vous



Alors, je te conseil de faire tes transferts via ethernet pour la simple et bonne raison &#8230; il n'y a pas de connectique firewire sur la Time Capsule !

Pour ta seconde question, tu peux regarder si la time capsule attribue bien une ip à ta carte ethernet (via prèf. réseau), si tu as bien une ip, tu dois pouvoir accéder au disque de la TC via finder, menu arborescence (sur la gauche), le nom de ta TC &#8230;..


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

dans pref. réseaux rien n'apparaît...


----------



## tsss (12 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> dans pref. réseaux rien n'apparaît...



ethernet est rouge ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

oui, rouge

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

ça me marque "Câble débranché", puis le message "Soit le câble pour Ethernet nest pas branché, soit le périphérique de lautre côté ne répond pas".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

Ah non, maintenant il est jaune, ça me met Etat : connecté et le message 
"Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure daccéder à Internet."


----------



## tsss (12 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ah non, maintenant il est jaune, ça me met Etat : connecté et le message
> "Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure d&#8217;accéder à Internet."



En faite, tu pourrais nous faire un topo de ton installation réseau ?
Ta TC est connectée au réseau comme un périphérique quelconque ? tu l'utilises comme routeur ? enfin voilà


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

Connectée comme un périphérique quelconque, je ne l'utilise pas avec time machine, mais uniquement comme un disque dur sans fil.


----------



## tsss (12 Février 2010)

dacodac, bon, et là tu devrais la voir dans le menu de gauche du finder ?

Je t'avoue ne pas avoir paramètré la mienne ainsi, ta carte ethernet à bien une ip du type 10.0.1.XXX ? 
ou en tt cas une ip attribuée par la TC ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

Et accessoirement j'aurais aimé savoir s'il est possible de renommer le nom du dossier de partage. Une fois que clique sur la time capsule qui apparaît dans la barre latérale du Finder, et après que j'ai tapé mon mont de passe pour m'y connecter, apparaît un "dossier de partage" nommé Time Capsule de (puis mon nom et prénom). Et moi je voudrais renommer le nom de ce dossier de partage, est-ce possible?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

oui, il y a une adresse ip attestée (mais elle ne commence pas par "10."), mais si je coupe mon wifi sur mon mac, la time capsule disparaît de la barre latérale du Finder et ce malgré que le câble ethernet soit branché.


----------



## tsss (12 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Et accessoirement j'aurais aimé savoir s'il est possible de renommer le nom du dossier de partage. Une fois que clique sur la time capsule qui apparaît dans la barre latérale du Finder, et après que j'ai tapé mon mont de passe pour m'y connecter, apparaît un "dossier de partage" nommé Time Capsule de (puis mon nom et prénom). Et moi je voudrais renommer le nom de ce dossier de partage, est-ce possible?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------
> 
> oui, il y a une adresse ip attestée (mais elle ne commence pas par "10.", mais si je coupe mon wifi sur mon mac, la time capsule disparaît de la barre latérale du Finder et ce malgré que le câble ethernet soit branché.



Tu peux renommer via l'utilitaire airport.

D'ailleurs dans l'utilitaire airport le dhcp est actif ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

Pour ce qui est de renommer, tu confonds "Nom de Time Capsule" avec le nom du "dossier de partage" qui se trouve à l'intérieur de la Time Capsule. J'ai effectivement réussi à modifier le nom de la Time Capsule via utilitaire airport, mais le dossier de partage qui apparait une fois que tu te connectes à ta time capsule (que tu entres dans le contenu de la time capsule), lui je n'arrive pas à le modifier. 

Pour ce qui est du dhcp, oui il apparaît dans utilitaire airport, et une adresse ip apparaît dans utilitaire airport

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------

ah j'ai réussi à me connecter via ethernet, pour ce faire il a fallu que je désactive le sans fil via l'utilitaire airpot. Après avoir désactivé le mode "sans fil", j'ai essayé de me connecter à ma time capsule et ça fonctionne, j'en présume donc que maintenant je m'y connecte via le câble ethernet...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------

Oui c'est confirmé, la question de la connexion ethernet est résolue, merci mille fois pour ton aide tsss. Le transfert est maintenant 1000 fois plus rapide (en wifi il fallait 10 minutes pour transférer 500 mégas, maintenant avec ethernet, ça prend 10 secondes).

Il ne me reste plus que la question de renommer mon dossier de partage, je préfère le faire avant de transférer mes 300 gigas (au cas où....)


----------



## tsss (12 Février 2010)

Wallace27 a dit:


> ..
> Il ne me reste plus que la question de renommer mon dossier de partage, je préfère le faire avant de transférer mes 300 gigas (au cas où....)



C'est pourtant bien là :


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

ah que je suis con. Merci tsss c'est réglé. youpie


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Février 2010)

Si je veux visionner directement sur mon téléviseur samsung les films enregistrés sur ma time capsule, est-ce que je peux connecter ma time capsule à ma télé? ou il aurait fallu apple tv pour faire ça... ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Février 2010)

Si jamais, juste pour info, l'image est saccadée lorsqu'on regarde des films HD directement depuis sa time capsule. Pas drôle ça...


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2010)

Une petite question.. en voulant faire des réglages réseau avec ma time capsule, je ne parviens plus à la visualiser dans utilitaire airport... apparemment il va falloir que je réinitialise les réglages réseau. Je crois que je dois utiliser un style à bille et maintenir un bouton enfoncé durant 5 secondes. Mais ma grande peur c'est d'effacer le disque dur ce faisant. Y a-t-il des risques ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Mai 2010)

Hello, bon je m'auto-réponds : le disque dur ne s'est pas effacé. 

Si jamais, pour ceux que ça intéresse de regarder des films via leur TC en utilisant le sans fil et qui veulent absolument que tout soit hyper fluide, voici comment faire : Lors de la configuration du sans fil de la TC, il ne faut pas la faire participer à votre réseau sans fil qui se connecte à internet (à moins que vous n'utilisiez une airport express dernière technologie n comme borne émettrice et il faudra alors "étendre le réseau sans fil"). Il faut que la TC crée elle-même son propre réseau (Apple network...) et vous verrez que les taux de transfert entre votre mac et la TC sont énormes ! puisque la TC utilise la dernière technologie en matière de wifi ! Le seul hic c'est que pendant que vous visualisez le contenu de votre TC vous ne pourrez pas naviguer sur le web en même temps. Mais ça en vaut largement la peine !


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

cette panne des 18 mois m'inquiète , pour un outil de sauvegarde ça la fout mal, sinon j'achèterais de suite le 1to


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juin 2010)

jeorgcal a dit:


> cette panne des 18 mois m'inquiète , pour un outil de sauvegarde ça la fout mal, sinon j'achèterais de suite le 1to



Bein je ne voit pas le problème pour un outil de sauvegarde. Une bonne sauvegarde signifie que n'importe quel éléments de votre "système" (DD, TIMECAPSULE, ORDINATEUR, DVD, NUAGE) puisse mourir à tout moment, sans que celà vous soit préjudiciable.

Oui il y'a eu des problème de mort à 18 mois. Pourquoi pas demander une réparation Apple mais le tarif reste "APPLE". J'ai démonté la bête, et constaté cequ'il y'a marqué partout sur internet: 3 condensateur gonflent. Je les ai changés chez un ELECTRONICIEN: 15 et depuis tout va bien.

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

j'achète pas un disque dur de 400 euro qui meurt au bout de 18 mois, y a marqué mac pas pigeon


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juin 2010)

jeorgcal a dit:


> j'achète pas un disque dur de 400 euro qui meurt au bout de 18 mois, y a marqué mac pas pigeon



Bein en même temps, c'est loin d'être un disque dur que tu achète quand tu prends une Time Capsule.


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

certes mais pour Time Machine , donc les sauvegardes, on s'attend pas à se faire planter au bout de 18 mois
mon problème c'est pas trop le prix mais la qualité, je suis en principe sur MAC pour ça


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juin 2010)

jeorgcal a dit:


> certes mais pour Time Machine , donc les sauvegardes, on s'attend pas à se faire planter au bout de 18 mois
> mon problème c'est pas trop le prix mais la qualité, je suis en principe sur MAC pour ça



Ne confond pas qualité et fiabilité. 

J'achète mac pour la qualité: en l'occurence, les perf réseaux (WDS, intégration Mac et Express). Mais depuis le passage à INTEL (pour les mac) la diversification et la baisse des tarif de leur produit (Express, Time Capsule, Apple Care) la fiabilité n'est plus la même.

Cela dit je me REJOUIS DE LA BAISSE SIGNIFICATIVE DES PRIX APPLE.


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

je  me désole de voir un MAC PRO à 3200 euro avec un lecteur de DVD à la limite du plastique bon marché et la pauvreté des options de configurations haut de gamme quand on l'acheté

j'opterais pour Alien Ware  bien meilleur à tous points d evue (je parle HardWare) si je ne détestait pas windows a ce point

je cherchais une Rolls et j'ai un genre de twingo maquillée à un prix astronomique  avec bien sur l'excellent OS MAC

de ce point de vue l'iMAC est bien meilleur qu'un MAC PRO


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juin 2010)

Tant qu'on parle de TC ça va mais là on dérape,  c'est pas le lieux, alors moi j'arrète...
Bon dimanche et à DEMAIN 19H00


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

jeorgcal a dit:


> certes mais pour Time Machine , donc les sauvegardes, on s'attend pas à se faire planter au bout de 18 mois
> mon problème c'est pas trop le prix mais la qualité, je suis en principe sur MAC pour ça


Et comme tout bon MacUsers, tu dois avoir un clone de sauvegarde disons ... mensuel


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Et comme tout bon MacUsers, tu dois avoir un clone de sauvegarde disons ... mensuel


time machine tourne tout le temps sur un second disque


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

jeorgcal a dit:


> time machine tourne tout le temps sur un second disque


Je comprends bien mais un clone, disons mensuel, sur un 3ème HDD est loin de nuire et en cas de pépin, tu boot direct dessus et ensuite tu récupéres ce qui te manque sur le second HDD qui est alimenté par Time Machine.

Enfin, ce que j'en dis moi  chacun voit midi à sa porte mais cette solution que j'applique me sécurise et me convient fort bien (et sans me ruiner non plus  )


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

et tu fais un clone avec quoi ?


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

Le soft que tu veux : Super Duper ou Carbone Copy Cloner par exemple et les 2 sont gratuits :

- http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/clonage.html

- http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

ok je vais essayer
tu as quoi toi ?

merci


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

Tri-Backup 5, décrit dans le second lien de mon post précédent


----------



## jeorgcal (6 Juin 2010)

farceur 

je regarde Tri-Backup 5 

merci


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

Non, j'ai donné les 2 softs gratuits qui sont très bien notés sur les forums Mac :rose:

Je ne voulais pas faire étalage de ma richesse


----------



## tsss (6 Juin 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Non, j'ai donné les 2 softs gratuits qui sont très bien notés sur les forums Mac :rose:
> ..



+1

Ouep, j'utilise régulièrement CCC et il est tout simplement tip top. En cas de changement de disque, ou de sauvegarde ...
Un Donateware pour lequel on donne sans se forcer


----------



## madoc (16 Juillet 2010)

jmos a dit:


> On va bien voir....
> 
> J'avais une TC 1ère génération de 500 Go, qui a été atteinte du problème décrit plus haut; c'est le bloc d'alimentation qui flanche. On peut le faire changer, mais vu le prix, eh oui au bout de 18 mois on n'est plus sous garantie , j'ai préféré passer à une autre TC ( 2ème génération et 2 Go ).
> 
> ...


je relance....
Pouvez vous me donner les références des forums qui traitent de ce sujet.
merci


----------



## jmos (17 Juillet 2010)

Je suppose qu'il s'agit de forum traitant de la solution plutôt que du problème....
Alors c'est là :http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...entation-externe-a-un-time-capsule-defaillant

Les pros du bricolage apprécieront.... les autres, comme moi qui ne sait pas planter un clou, passeront leur chemin


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2010)

Ce problème est officiellement pris en charge par Apple :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/161461/enfin-un-programme-pour-les-time-capsule-defectueuses


----------



## Tartiflette_Power (19 Juillet 2010)

Hello!

Je profite de ce topic pour poser une question sur la TC, en espérant ne pas créer de HS.

Voilà, étant proprio d'une xbox 360 je lis depuis un HDD externe branché en USB photos et vidéos sur ma TV. Les avantages sont que j'ai direct du format natif et que j'évite d'avoir un cable s-vidéo et tout les réglages foireux de résolution PC portable - TVHD.

Envisageant l'achat d'une TC j'aurais aimé savoir si certains ici ont tenté (et réussi) la lecture de fichiers sauvegardés dans TC par leur xbox, les 2 étant reliées par Ethernet (ou mieux wifi).

Merci.


----------



## jmos (19 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce problème est officiellement pris en charge par Apple :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/161461/enfin-un-programme-pour-les-time-capsule-defectueuses



Quelle réactivité chez Apple, près d'un an !

Evidemment, ce bug n'a pas fait l'objet de la même publicité que celui de l'iPhone 4....

Maintenant, à l'Apple store ( je ne connais que celui du Louvre pour le moment ), je pense pour l'avoir vécu, que les Genius ont une certaine latitude pour prendre des décisions "commerciales" s'il apparaît que le client est de bonne foi et que l'appareil n'a pas été trafiqué. Evidemment, maintenant qu'il y a un  programme officiel, c'est plus simple.


----------

